# My 1968 Ariens 10M6D in action



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Here is a short video of her in action. My wife didn't want to step outside so the angle isn't great.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

She looks and sounds great! Real smooth and throws real far. Looks like you made a winner there by merging old with new. Congrats!


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sweet! what did you use to make the impeller kit? MH


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I cut up the side wall of an old tire, I only installed them on 2 impeller blades, but it seems to throw well.


----------



## rnaude241 (Nov 24, 2013)

Very nice! Is that thing in 1st gear? I used 1st gear with my 1969 yesterday and I'm a few towns over from you. Nice repower, I may have some questions for you if I ever go that route.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

Yup, 1st gear. My driveway isn't very level, so if I go to fast the blower takes a beating.


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Excellent performance! The black auger looks sharp.


----------

